# Newbie: My fluval flora



## enyong112 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just passed day one of my iwagumi fluval flora. Need comments and suggestions
Specs:

Fluval flora
8.8 lbs of fluval substrate
2 Fluval 13w compact lights
Fluval nano CO2
Fluval filter
4lbs of Ryou Stone from ADGshop
Dwarf Hairgrass for plants

DAY ONE









I'm planning to do the 50% water change everyday for a week and twice in the next 2 weeks... 
How about Ferts? What should I get and dose?
Also planning to add some Amanos soon but I don't know when, around when should/could I add the Amanos and Otos?

Thanks...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Great start!


----------



## enyong112 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks man... 

Still need suggestions about ferts and shrimp introduction...


----------



## 3791eidde (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks better without the background


----------

